
Ask HN: How to find companies that need new workplace due to expansion? - wordpressdev
How do you determine companies that are outgrowing their existing work places due to expansion and may need new office &#x2F; warehouse?
======
taprun
I would look for news articles / press releases talking about firms that
received a lot of new funding, are planning to make a lot of new hires, or who
just signed some big customers. If you're looking for small firms, you might
also want to keep connected with management at co-working spaces.

